# Sword with India on blade.



## MRR6228 (Aug 21, 2016)

Not sure how to find worth of a large Sword that was given to My husband. It is a Very heavy Sword and has some engravings on the blade as well as the word India on the blade.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks more like a Kukri than a sword, they do come in various sizes including very large.


----------



## MRR6228 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Looks more like a Kukri than a sword, they do come in various sizes including very large.


The blade is quite long. What would this be worth??


----------



## MRR6228 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Looks more like a Kukri than a sword, they do come in various sizes including very large.


Thank you..


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2016)

It looks like a tourist piece hence the 'India' written on it plus it's rusty, I think you'd need to have it valued by someone who knows about them but I suspect it's not worth much. You could ask someone like this perhaps?
Nepalese khukuri House - Sacrificial Khukuri Or Large Khukuri-Religious     - BUFFHEAD KUKRI (LARGE)


----------



## MRR6228 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok Thank you So much.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2016)

It is a kukri.  You say it's "quite long" but don't say how long...

The "India" design suggests it was a tourist piece, I'd agree.  Adding to that impression are some elements of the design and hilt.  But there are some very large kukri used in the ceremonial beheading of a water buffalo...  and supposedly in executions.  The kukri is intrinsically linked to the Gurkha and Nepal -- but really can be found throughout a region that includes Nepal, part of Myanmar (Burma), and parts of India.  The folks at Khukuri House are a great resource, and generally quite approachable.  Just realize that they actually are running a business, not simply answering questions.


----------

